# Trivia 4/10



## luckytrim (Apr 10, 2019)

trivia 4/10
DID YOU KNOW...
The 50’s game show, “Queen For a Day” was so popular that a  full-length
feature film was made of it.

1. Which classic, 1944 film noir, starring Barbara Stanwyck  and Fred
MacMurray, tells of an insurance agent who gets himself  involved in fraud
and murder at the hands of a beautiful woman who wishes to  kill her husband
and claim the insurance money?
2. "The shot heard round the world" here refers to the first  battle of the
American Revolution ; in what city did this take place  ?
3. Wordplay ;
Someone stole the toilet from the Police Station: police were  baffled !
Why ?
4. When Captain Cook discovered the Hawaiian Islands, he was  killed: before
he died, what did He name the islands ?
5. What is the only city in the USA where you and your love  can get married
without getting out of the car ?
6. From which fish does red caviar come?
  a. - Tuna
  b. - Salmon
  c. - Sturgeon
  d. - Beluga
7. What movie gave us classic songs like "We Go Together",  "Beauty School 
Dropout' ?
8. If I suffer from Chorophobia, what is it that I  fear?
  a. - Singing
  b. - Dancing
  c. - Acting
  d. - All of the Above

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
John Lennon’s middle name is ‘Churchill’ .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. ‘Double Indemnity '
2. Lexington, Mass.
3. They had Nothing to Go On !
4. the Sandwich Islands
5. Las Vegas, of course, home to the "One & Only  24-Hour
Drive-Up Wedding Chapel"
6. - b
7. 'Grease'
8. - b.



CRAP !!
It’s ‘Winston’ !
Paul’s middle name .... Paul !


----------

